# Goji Berry (dried or fresh)



## nikki (Apr 29, 2010)

So I've only recently heard about how amazing this little berry is. My husband's dad swears by goji berries, so I picked up a mixed fruit and nut mixture from the Bulk Barn, because it's mainly dried goji berries. (They're super expensive to buy on their own, but this mix was decently priced considering the massive quantity of goji berries in the mix, yay!)

Do any of you eat them? Do any of you know anything about them that's important to know? 

I found a great article on them, with information and all that jazz on Health Benefits of Goji Berry with all of the health benefits, which is great and all... But do any of you use them in recipes or anything? What do they taste like fresh? I've been told it's hard to find them fresh here, and that dried is my best bet.


----------



## Neatahwanta (May 10, 2010)

My wife puts a handful of the dried goji berries in water, adds a little lemon juice and agave syrup, and waits for them to plump up.  You don't really infuse the water with goji, but the rehydrated berries taste great, with a tartness that reminds me a little of cranberries.  You can also put them in smoothies and get the same rehydrated effect.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 10, 2010)

Ive tried them dried and wasnt too crazy about them.  To me just tasted like another dried fruit.  Ive never seen them in their fresh form.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2010)

nikki said:


> ...I found a great article on them, with information and all that jazz on Health Benefits of Goji Berry...



Interesting article.  I also read about them in Wiki and they state that all the health and weight loss benefits haven't been substantiated in unbiased and corroborated tests.


----------

